# Fender flares



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Any one make a set that fits the tt? Just curious if theirs any out their

reply typed by trained monkeys


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I swear I've seen a set of fronts. But a quick look didn't come up with anything.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

ABT used to


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

There is a European company, o course I can't remember the name or find on Google, which makes replacement front fenders that have a wider flare (stock style, like a mk1 RS would have been) and I'd assume you could adapt them to the rear with enough bodywork, but I've never seen TT-specific bolt-on flares. You could get a generic set and go for it but AFAIK nothing would be easy or cheap.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Ya that's what I thought. I saw a tt with my bodykit on it and had carbon flares. Looked very good

reply typed by trained monkeys


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

Hofele - wide body kit. There may be some Hofele parts/pc's still kickin around in Europe.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

I saw this a while back if it helps.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

That looks awesome ^. Reminds me a lot of Matt's flares/extensions.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I just did a quick search and found where you can buy the fenders in the picture posted above. :beer:

http://srs-tec.de/cars/Audi/TT-8N/Wide-Fenders-GT-AUDI-TT-8N::298.html?XTCsid=e6701


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Not bad just need rears now

reply typed by trained monkeys


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I forgot how good those look


----------



## newhaus (Jan 16, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> I forgot how good those look


x2


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

1fast2liter said:


> Not bad just need rears now
> 
> reply typed by trained monkeys


AFAIK no rears were ever made... but hopefully someone can correct me..


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

Hofele - only the rears on there kit were wider.....www.thettshop.com pics are there.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> I just did a quick search and found where you can buy the fenders in the picture posted above. :beer:
> 
> http://srs-tec.de/cars/Audi/TT-8N/Wide-Fenders-GT-AUDI-TT-8N::298.html?XTCsid=e6701


are these replacement fenders or graft-on?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Full replacements


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

TToxic said:


> Hofele - only the rears on there kit were wider.....www.thettshop.com pics are there.


oh right. Too bad those skirts look terrible with it


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Full replacements


Yes, and they're fiberglass. I was under the impression they were full metal at first, which would make them a steal. If they were metal, I'd have a set since I have 285's in the front and it looks like Max's track setup. :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

A little off the original topic, but...

What are your thoughts about me widening each of my flares by 2"? Possibly making them out of carbon fiber, which means I may be able to reproduce them.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

2" wider than what you have already?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Maybe only plus 1" in the front, but definitely plus 2" for the rears. And yes, adding to what I already have now.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Can they be rivet style? :heart:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm not a huge fan of the rivets. They would be panel bonded on and filled to smooth the edge.


----------



## BurningHouse1982 (Mar 28, 2017)

Sorry for bringing this thread back to life. Just bought a Gen.1 TT and thinking about 10.5 on the back.
Can anyone tell me how Forty-six and 2's TT arches have been done? Have they been pulled and extended or is it a kit? Cheers


----------



## Supremexx96 (Mar 29, 2017)

My wide body tt ?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

BurningHouse1982 said:


> Sorry for bringing this thread back to life. Just bought a Gen.1 TT and thinking about 10.5 on the back.
> Can anyone tell me how Forty-six and 2's TT arches have been done? Have they been pulled and extended or is it a kit? Cheers


Pie cuts. Extensive work to pull off and costly.


----------

